# IBS Association, accompanied by Wellness Foods, to attend Women's Health Forum



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2004/1/prweb97201.htm Irritable Bowel Syndrome Association, accompanied by Wellness Foods Inc, to attend 8th Annual Women's Health Matters Forum and Expo in Toronto on January 16-17, 2004 _Patient representatives from the IBS Self Help and Support Group present to discuss quality of life issues. Wellness Foods to offer samples of "Simply" a snack bar that is easily digested and well suited for IBS sufferers._*Toronto, Ontario (PRWEB) January 8 2004*--The IBS Association will attend the Women's Health Matters Forum and Expo in Toronto for their 2nd year. Generously donated by Novartis Pharmaceutical Canada, the IBS Association will occupy booth #320 in the exhibit hall. Wellness Foods Inc. will accompany the IBS Association. They will have a representative available with samples of "Simply", their easily digestible snack-bar.Background on Women's Health Matter's Forum and Expo:The Women's Health Matters Forum & Expo is a 2-day interactive consumer and health provider event welcoming women of all ages and walks of life. Now in its eighth year, the Forum & Expo provides new facts, fresh perspectives and reliable information on "hot" issues in women's health. There is an opportunity to attend 40 interactive Forum presentations and speak personally with top health experts. The Expo hall is filled with over 140 exhibits demonstrating health-related services/ organizations, products and valuable information.About the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Association and Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group:The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Association is a nonprofit organization dedicated to helping everyone who suffers from IBS through patient support groups, treatment, accurate information and education.The IBS Self Help Group is the premier internet self help health site about Irritable Bowel Syndrome, with more than 22,000 members.The IBS Self Help Group (ibsgroup.org), formed in 1987, is in support of those who suffer from IBS, those who are looking for support for someone who has IBS, and medical professionals who want to learn more about IBS. The IBS website was launched in May 1995. The IBS Self Help Group website provides access to bulletin and chat boards, book list and store, medication listings, diagnosis and treatment, clinical study listings and support groups.Jeffrey Roberts, President and Founder, was recently profiled in Canadian Living Magazine (February 2004) and has appeared on Discovery Health Channel TV, and other numerous publications, to discuss quality of life issues surrounding IBS.About Wellness Foods Inc:Wellness Foods Inc was established by a woman dissatisfied with the existing products available to those battling digestive disorders. She had expert support from a leading doctor and dietitian (Dr Kursheed Jeejeebhoy and Fiona Press). Existing products were either drugs, pills, or packed with so many unfamiliar ingredients that consumers might not know what they were consuming. Wellness Foods Inc. was created to provide "digestive health through diet" - with all products being allergen free, preservative free, and made from only a few simple ingredients. "Simply" their easily digestible snack-bar, is now available in over 75 stores across southern Ontario and by direct order on the website at www.wellnessfoods.ca.###Contact:Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help and Support GroupJeffrey D. Roberts, President and Founderjeffrey.roberts###ibsgroup.org416.932.3311, fax,416-932-8909www.ibsgroup.orgIrritable Bowel Syndrome Associationwww.ibsassociation.orgWellness Foods Inc.Cathy Richards, Presidentinfo###wellnessfoods.ca416.836-9926, fax,416-867-9364www.wellnessfoods.caWomen's Health Matters Forum & Expo http://www.womenshealthmatters.ca/forum/ ï¿½ Copyright 1997-2003, PR Webï¿½. All Rights Reserved


----------

